# Cut Tree Identification?



## Steve in VA (Jan 3, 2019)

So there's a big debate on what type of tree this is....located in VA. 

What do the experts say?


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 3, 2019)

Pics aren't very clear, but it looks like cherry to me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 3, 2019)

Could be cherry but trees up here have a darker gray bark and redder heartwood. And the smell of fresh cut cherry is very sweet. Do you remember the smell when you cut it?


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 3, 2019)

Yea, cherry

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 3, 2019)

I didn't cut it. It's a neighbor's tree that came down.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 3, 2019)

Cherry. Lots of it around here, especially in old fence rows.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 3, 2019)

At least based on a few responses, it looks like I win the bet and some beers!

I didn't want to influence anyone's responses, but I told him it was cherry and he insisted it was plum. 

Either way, I'm going to take a few and venture down the path of trying to cut my own blanks. Should be interesting as I've never done it, so if any of you have tips or tricks beyond the typical YouTube info out there, they would be much appreciated!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm going with DEAD. If not now, soon it will be dead.

Blackcherry and Plum can look a lot alike. Neighbor's tree, well how big were the fruit? How big was the tree? What shape leaves did it have? We often have 'blackcherry' trees that are smooth barked up to 8 " DBH here. Some by 3" DBH are putting on hard scalely bark. Plums are usually smaller or much smaller. I only can think of 3 kinds of plum that have bark that matches common blackcherry. Canadian plum, Sand-cherry and...what do you think is, the third one I was thinking of.....?...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 3, 2019)

Definitely dead tree


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 3, 2019)

The bark doesn't look like any of the bark on my plum trees. Could be a different variety besides black cherry though.


----------



## Bick (Feb 3, 2019)

I don't think cherry. My cherry bark a lot darker. Smell a fresh cut should ID cherry. Are there any instructions on the site for methods to make usable pieces of log cuts? 
Thanks


----------

